# what color wall



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Camel tan maybe? I would use Benjamin Moore paint though. Behr is bad.


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, I love tan paint. Looks even better with stark white painted trim. We're doing our kitchen in Sherwin Williams 'Acceptable Beige'. I've had enough "four coat" experiences with Behr that I'm perfectly happy paying extra for SW and its two coats.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

You should do some research on behr paint. It is not very good quality, most pros do not want to use it.


----------



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

*Benjamin moore paint would be fine, too but..*

what color would be good for the wall using Benjamin Moore paint? I bought the crema marfil select marble tiles for my fireplace.

Would crema marfil be good for the fireplace face? It doesn't match the hardwood floor or the winered sofa or the black audio visual and massage chairs.

The fireplace with the plasma above it will be the focal point.


----------



## athena79 (May 29, 2007)

*a word of caution!!*

Hey I read your post and w/o a pic it is hard to give color advice I suggest taping a few samples of colors you like to the wall of the room and giving it a day or so so you can see it in the light and in context. A word of advice Behr paint is definatley not what I would reccommend as if nobody has told you...and home depot usually does not...it takes 10 days to cure so if you are masking it then do not remove tape for 10 days or it will peel off the paint and also you need to paint in a colder temp when using it...reccommend another brand. Hope this helps!!


----------

